# Kaufberatung: Laptop fürs Studium



## merTii (20. November 2011)

Guten Tag alle miteinander,

und zwar benötige ich ein Notebook fürs Studium, wie der Titel schon sagt. Ich werde Wirtschaftsinformatik studieren. Ich hab schon nach einem Notebook gegooglet, aber da ich Hardwaretechnisch nicht fit bin, weiß ich nicht weiter.

Was ich noch ergänzen will: Ich will mit dem Notebook nicht nur programmieren können, sondern auch Filme anschauen können und bei Freizeit auch bisschen zocken ( z.B. Fifa 2011/2012). Mein Budget beträgt max. 850€.

Habt ihr, bzw. kennt ihr gute Angebote? Ich danke euch schon im voraus.

mfg
merTii


----------



## spieleentwickler (22. November 2011)

*Sony Vaio Laptop*

Wie gefällt dir ein Sony Vaio (15,5 Zoll) Notebook?
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2410M 2,3GHz
RAM:6GB
Festplatte:640GB HDD
Grafikkarte:NVIDIA 410M
Betriebssystem:Win 7 HP

Features: Webcam, Lautsprecher, Mikrofon, Blu-ray Disc ROM Drive, Wireless LAN, Bluetooth, HDMI und vieles mehr !

Sony Vaio auf Amazon oder bei notebooksbilliger


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (22. November 2011)

Hey,

wie siehts es mit der Akku-Laufzeit aus?
Hast du ständig eine Steckdose parat?

Ein Laptop fürs Studium und damit spielen passt nicht immer zueinander.

Mfg
bo


----------



## merTii (22. November 2011)

Also vom Preisleistung ist der Vaio gar nicht mal so schlecht. Gäbe es die Möglichkeit, den Selben Notebook ohne Windows 7 zu bestellen und dadurch Geld zu sparen?

Also die Akku-Laufzeit sollte mindestens 4 Stunden betragen...umso mehr, desto besser.
Habt ihr vllt noch andere gute Angebote?


----------



## merTii (22. November 2011)

Wie findet ihr im Vergleich zu dem Vaio das folgende Angebot:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/lenovo+thinkpad+edge+e520+topseller+nz33mge+11433mg

Die Grafikkarte ist besser oder?


----------



## Dr Dau (22. November 2011)

Hallo!



merTii hat gesagt.:


> Gäbe es die Möglichkeit, den Selben Notebook ohne Windows 7 zu bestellen und dadurch Geld zu sparen?


Ich würde es zwar nicht gänzlich ausschliessen, jedoch halte ich die Chancen für sehr sehr gering.
Da wirst Du also lange suchen müssen.
Die Ersparnis wird aber nicht sonderlich gross sein, ich denke mehr als 50 EUR dürfte es nicht ausmachen.
Die Frage ist auch welches Betriebssystem Du statt dessen installieren willst.
Bei einem älteren Betriebssystem (vor Vista) könnte es sein dass Du Probleme hast die passenden Treiber zu bekommen.
Auch ist zu bedenken dass beim 32-bit Betriebssystem bei ca. 3,25GB RAM schluss ist.
Dass ein Game evtl. unter einem äteren Betriebssystem nicht läuft, weisst Du ja sicherlich selber.



merTii hat gesagt.:


> Also die Akku-Laufzeit sollte mindestens 4 Stunden betragen...umso mehr, desto besser.


Hohe Aukkulaufzeiten erreicht man nur unter ausnutzung der Energiesparfunktionen.
Solche widersprechen sich aber im Bezug auf "zocken" und anderen leistungshungrigen Anwendungen.

Sony vs. Lenovo
Das Sony hat ein glänzendes Display, das Lenovo ein mattes.
Ein glänzendes Display bringt die Farben für gewöhnlich zwar "knackiger" rüber, dafür hat man aber das Problem dass sich darin alles spiegelt.
Als ich mich umgesehen hatte, konnte ich mich in den Geschäften trotz eingeschalteten Display deutlich selbst im Display sehen..... nur vom eigentlichen Bild war nicht wirklich viel zu erkennen. 
Das bedeutet natürlich auch eine höhere Anstrengung für die Augen, wass man zumindest bei längerem Gebrauch berücksichtigen sollte.
Ich jedenfalls würde mich eher für das matte Display entscheiden (also das Notebook von Lenovo).

Was die Grafikkarte angeht, würde ich mich eher für das Notebook von Sony entscheiden.
Liegt allerdings daran dass ich eine persönliche Abneigung gegen AMD habe, welche in schlechten Erfahrungen mit deren CPUs begründet ist.

Den RAM lasse ich mal aussen vor, da man diesen ja bei beiden Modellen auf bis zu 8GB aufrüsten kann.
Allerdings ist zu bedenken dass beim Sony schon beide RAM-Slots belegt sind.

Für das Lenovo spricht dass es einen eSATA Anschluss hat.
Dafür hat das Sony ein Blu-ray Player.
Einen Blu-ray Player (oder gar Brenner) könnte man noch nachrüsten (notfalls extern), den eSATA Anschluss kann man wohl nicht nachrüsten (zumindest nicht so einfach wie ein Laufwerk).

Das Lenovo hat ein Akkulaufzeit von bis zu 5 Stunden..... das Sony "nur" bis zu 4 Stunden.

Irgendwie haben also beide Modelle ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
Was davon für Dich persönlich wichtiger ist, kannst natürlich nur Du selbst entscheiden.
Bei Notebooks hat man halt den Nachteil dass man es sich nicht individuell zusammenstellen kann.
Da muss man also immer irgendwo Kompromisse eingehen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Frezl (21. Dezember 2011)

Hey merTii,

ich weiß nicht, ob deine Frage noch aktuell ist, aber ich kann dir vll helfen:

Ich hab mir vor nem Monat folgendes Gerät geholt: http://www.pro-com.org/PCB2LF.DE/Pages/ArticleDetails.aspx?ArticleID=19489&BackUrl=1241828305

Das bekommst du ohne OS, dafür mit zusätzlicher dedizierter Grafik. Ich bins sehr begeistert von dem Gerät, weil es alles mitbringt, was ich fürs Studium brauche und auch bei neueren Spieletiteln nicht schlapp macht - natürlich nicht auf vollen Grafikeinstellungen, aber für ne kurze Session zwischendurch optimal.

Einzig das Touchpad ist nicht so prall, du wirst dich also an den Knubbel gewöhnen müssen...

Und wie ich sehe ist der Preis um 100 € gefallen, seit ichs gekauft hab :-/

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------

